
Inferno-rpi 0.4 released – boot time is now about 1 second - Fice
http://lynxline.com/inferno-rpi-0-4-release/
======
brudgers
The labs on porting Inferno OS to the Raspberry Pi:
[http://lynxline.com/projects/labs-portintg-inferno-os-to-
ras...](http://lynxline.com/projects/labs-portintg-inferno-os-to-raspberry-
pi/)

------
Fuzzwah
Site having db woes for me at the moment. Here's a copy and paste from google
cache just on the off chance it helps anyone else out:

Inferno-rpi-0.4 release By ADMIN | Published: DECEMBER 7, 2015 Releasing
Inferno-rpi-0.4

Changes:

* Significant performance improvement due to fixed error in process scheduling/idle

* Boot time is about ONE second :)

Download:

* [https://bitbucket.org/infpi/inferno-rpi/downloads/inferno-rp...](https://bitbucket.org/infpi/inferno-rpi/downloads/inferno-rpi-0.4.zip)

Installation:

1\. Download latest zip package from [https://bitbucket.org/infpi/inferno-
rpi/downloads](https://bitbucket.org/infpi/inferno-rpi/downloads)

2\. Pepare SD card with first DOS partition with size less than 250 MB (vfat32
support is not complete)

3\. Unzip all files to SD (boot.scr, kernel.bin, … – should in root of SD)

4\. Boot Raspberry Pi

5\. By default it starts “`styxlisten -A tcp!*!564 export /“`, so you can
mount it on other host by “`mount -A tcp!10.0.56.101!564 /n/remote/rpi“` (-A
means no auth, IP is for example, see what it got by DHCP)

6\. If you do not want GUI (wm/wm) to be started just edit config.txt and
replace kernel.bin to kernel-nogui.bin

~~~
Fuzzwah
And a link to an explanation of what Inferno OS is all about:
[http://www.vitanuova.com/inferno/](http://www.vitanuova.com/inferno/)

------
aplorbust
Magnificent work!

